# opinions on Varroa Gate



## JWPalmer (May 1, 2017)

Sehr interessant. An Apivar strip with holes in it for the bees to crawl through. I was hoping for something a little more breakthrough from Bayer. Looks like it would work to help keep mites out of the hive but do little to control the ones already present.


----------



## 1102009 (Jul 31, 2015)

https://deutscherimkerbund.de/userfiles/Veranstaltungen/Wanderversammlung_2014/Referate/Krieger.pdf

It´s meant to be used after harvest in fall to prevent reinfestation.
It´s not meant as a substitute for "normal" seasonal treatments.
It´s working with old acaricides in a rotation system because the mites are already resistant to the chemicals.

In europe beekeepers are not interested as I saw in the forum posts. 
The treatments with organic acids seem to hold the mites at bay very good despite the fears of reinfestation. But here we don´t have so many crowded beeyards and migrating beekeepers.


----------



## Beehizzle (May 26, 2021)

Mushroom defense, I wonder, what about the rain, weather ruin the gate


----------

